# new member ?



## jcrsees (Mar 12, 2002)

Why is the time wrong as to when I sent a new tread? I think it was actually 4:10pm not am. Is my compr time set wrong. Im not the most knowlegable on the internet. Also who deletes messages i write ---you all or me?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

jcrsees,

if you look at the bottom of your screen, that green bar, it says that all times are GMT not EST. That's why the time is different. As for deletion of posts, I know we can edit but I think the moderator can permanently delete. Hope this answers your questions.


----------

